# Oregon support Group



## aaronc2009 (Oct 23, 2010)

I would love to start up a support group in the Oregon area if anyone might be interested. It would be just us talking about our problems with each other and possibly building some strong friendships. I know it's hard to talk about given our conditions, but hopefully we can all learn something from one another on how to deal with our disorder and possibly cure it. =)

Please give me some feedback on if any of you might be interested in taking part in this.

Thank you,
Aaron


----------



## Giraffe (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Aaron, I'm in Portland and I'd be interested. Let me know if you're able to get something off the ground.


----------



## aaronc2009 (Oct 23, 2010)

Alright man. Well I am trying to make this happen. Thanks for replying, and do you have a facebook?:blank


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

I know I'm not from OR, but my friend, Leary88 lives in portland. You might want to see if he's interested (I'm just trying to get him as many friends as possible, lol).


----------



## aaronc2009 (Oct 23, 2010)

Ok thanks, I will add him as a friend..


----------

